# Upper Endo.



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am to have an upper endoscopy in Oct and although I had one a few yrs back, i am now terrified. I since have talked to a few people who had bad experiences with this test. Of course the doc says it is rare, it is not his body, he will just collect the $$$$$. What side effects did any of you dear friends have?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

I've had two upper endoscopies, both without sedationat my request, and have had no problems whatsoever. I do have a slight sliding hiatal hernia that an 8 week course of Prevacid and elevating the head of our bed 4" has taken care of with no further symptoms. The second upper was for severe pains in esophagus caused by yeast infection in the esophagus. Responded beautifully to one course of Diflucan and no further problems since. I know there is a very slight risk during endoscopy but I don't know of anyone who has encountered any problems. One neighbor had to have her esophagust stretched but had only mild discomfort swallowing for about a week. Nothing bad enough to disturb her eating or drinking habits in the least.Since you've had one endoscopy with no problems it is unlikely you will encounter problems this time.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Thank you , I feel a bit better about it already.


----------



## CMB (Jul 26, 2001)

Had an Endo. last year and didn't have problem one. It went so fast I didn't realize it was over even when I was in the recovery room. No sore throat - and was extremely hungry afterwards.I was very thankful I had it done because I could eat again without food sticking or regurgitating and no chest pains! Good Luck.....


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Had one Monday. Its a breeze. No side effects except a yucky taste in my mouth from the throat spray.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I have had two upper endoscopies. One down the throat and one 24-hour study up the nose into the throat. Don't get me wrong they aren't the nicest things in the world but they are nothing on IBS. You will be absolutely fine just be calm. no probs


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Just had mine Friday. Wasn't fun but wasn't horrible. That medicine they use to put you in a twilight sleep doesn't really work on me. I told them it may not, as valium has no effect on me either. Real anestesia does work, but they don't use that as it is more risky. I thought it hurt but only mostly when they put the scope in and I had to swallow it. Oh and when they sprayed my throat with the numbing stuff, I couldn't swallow my own spit and felt like I was choaking, had to sIt up and cough a few times before they got started. As far as side effects, had a slightly sore throat the rest of that day. and a little sleep about 3 hours later when the medicine finally kicked in some! LOL. I would do it again if needed, even being mostly awake like I was. Not too bad at all in compariason to other things we"ll have in life







Sara


----------

